# Brauche neue Grafikkarte nur welche?



## aNero (4. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte erstmal vorwarnen ich bin im grunde nur im bereich sotware tätig drum hab ich ziemlich wenig ahnung von der ganzen Materie.
Also derzeit habe ich eine GeForce 2 MX die absolut veraltet ist wie mir sicherlich jeder reicht geben wird. Was meint ihr also was ich mit allerhöchstens 300€ stat dessen reinbauen soll?


----------



## JoKne (5. September 2004)

Ati Radeon 9800 Pro oder evtl. auch ne Nvidia Geforce 5 5900 und dann mit Biosmod unocken. 

Das sind meiner Meinung nach vom Preisleistungsverhältnis her die Besten.


----------



## danielmueller (5. September 2004)

Jo genau hol dir die Radeon 9800 pro kostet inzwischen weniger als 200€ und is Top.


----------



## TobGod (6. September 2004)

Hm.. poste doch erst mal dein System bitte, denn einfach eine 9800Pro kaufen könnte Geldverschwendung sein. Angenommen dein Mainboard hat nur AGP4X oder von mir aus einen schlechteren Prozessor, dann bringt es dir nichts wenn du eine High-End Karte hast. Weil sie ihre volle Leistung garnicht entfalten kann, wenn das restliche System bremst.. Man sollte doch immer alles aufeinander abstimmen hört man oft. Also wenn dein PC nicht soo super ist reicht eigentlich auch eine 9600XT, die kostet ca.120€ und ist nicht schlecht.. Aber die Entscheidung liegt bei dir.

P.S.: Wenn ich Müll erzähle, belehrt mich eines Besseren


----------



## Jan Seifert (6. September 2004)

TobGod hat recht, wenn es nicht, sagen wir mal, maximal ein 1,5 Ghz Prozessor ist, bringt es dir wenig. Also ab 1,5 Ghz aufwärts würde die Radeon 9800 Pro etwas bringen, sonst eine kleinere.

Momentan gibt es die *MSI RX9800PRO-TD128* recht günstig, die werde ich mir wohl bald zulegen.

MfG Jan


----------

